# HDMI output temporarily stops



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

When I woke up this morning and turned on TV to watch news, I got a blank screen. Tivo (Roamio plus) was on. Basically the Tivo wasn't outputing a signal from the HDMI port (figured this after various cable swaps, etc.). Hard reboot and it came back fine.

Any ideas? Signs of failure to come?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Did your firmware update? Sometimes after talking to the mother ship they like to be rebooted, not always but sometimes.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

DrewTivo said:


> When I woke up this morning and turned on TV to watch news, I got a blank screen. Tivo (Roamio plus) was on. Basically the Tivo wasn't outputing a signal from the HDMI port (figured this after various cable swaps, etc.). Hard reboot and it came back fine.
> 
> Any ideas? Signs of failure to come?


Finally, someone else sees this problem. The Roamio is going into standby even though the power setting is set to OFF. You can push the power LED on the Roamio front panel to wake it it up. The remote has no effect. This is a new problem with the latest 20.5.6 update.

I have my home automation system send a benign remote code over the network overnight every 2 hours to prevent it going to sleep. This is weird since it is obviously not a widespread problem.

I had a Bolt when it first came out and it did the same thing, I sent it back.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Joe01880 said:


> Did your firmware update? Sometimes after talking to the mother ship they like to be rebooted, not always but sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


When it rebooted I got the message of the new system software (with fastplay or whatever it's called) . . . perhaps that's what caused it.


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

DrewTivo said:


> When I woke up this morning and turned on TV to watch news, I got a blank screen. Tivo (Roamio plus) was on. Basically the Tivo wasn't outputing a signal from the HDMI port (figured this after various cable swaps, etc.). Hard reboot and it came back fine.
> 
> Any ideas? Signs of failure to come?


I'm seeing essentially the same thing with our Roamio Pro since we got the 20.5.6 update night-before-last.


andyf said:


> Finally, someone else sees this problem. The Roamio is going into standby even though the power setting is set to OFF. You can push the power LED on the Roamio front panel to wake it it up. The remote has no effect. This is a new problem with the latest 20.5.6 update.


In our case, the unit isn't going into standby on its own--the green light stays on, along with the red one if something is recording. When we turn the HT system on with Harmony remote, the TV & Denon AVR come on, but the TV screen only displays the "DENON" splash, indicating no output from the TiVo HDMI port.

I can restore TiVo by pressing the green light to put it in standby, then press again to wake it up. It is taking up to two attempts to wake it up properly, however--on the first try, the picture might come back in pink or green, requiring me to put it in standby and wake it again. So far, it always comes back with the proper colors on the second attempt.

This is even more aggravating than the "HDMI Not Permitted" bug that was supposed to be fixed with this update, and I hope TiVo gets it sorted out very soon!


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

fizzylogic said:


> I'm seeing essentially the same thing with our Roamio Pro since we got the 20.5.6 update night-before-last.
> 
> In our case, the unit isn't going into standby on its own--the green light stays on, along with the red one if something is recording. When we turn the HT system on with Harmony remote, the TV & Denon AVR come on, but the TV screen only displays the "DENON" splash, indicating no output from the TiVo HDMI port.
> 
> ...


This is EXACTLY what happens to me. The first time pushing the power LED the TiVo starts up with a pink screen. Push it again, it goes to standby, again and it wakes up OK.

I have been sending it a "PLAY" button push over the network every two hours which prevents it from getting into this state.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

On hold with TiVo CS right now. New problem to him. I've ruled out other possibilities but he's seeing no reports in system. I'd encourage folks to call in. 

And thanks above to tip on pressing green light a couple times - that worked when I got home and had same situation as this morning.


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

This happened to me this morning for the first time. I have a Roamio basic and I had to power cycle it to get it working again.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

DVRMike said:


> This happened to me this morning for the first time. I have a Roamio basic and I had to power cycle it to get it working again.


Happened to my Roamio pro yesterday. A power cycle as well cleared it up.


----------



## WRX09MD (Aug 25, 2013)

Happened to me too. All I had to do was cycle the power on my receiver.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

You don't need to cycle power (it's gets annoying every morning), just press on the power LED a couple of times.


----------



## JewlzFire (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been having the same issue on my Roamio OTA for a while. It seems very consistent now with the update. I've also been experiencing audio dropouts. Sometimes putting it in standby and coming back out fixes that. I run mine through my Xbox One for the "Universal Remote" capability.

Does the green power light button work on the OTA model as well?


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

This is driving me crazy, ever since my Roamio received the latest update there is no output via HDMI whenever I turn the tv on.

I've been rebooting the Roamio every time I turn the tv on to get the video output back, but that is pretty hard to do while it is recording.

Thanks for the tip on pressing the button on the unit, I'll try that later.

Please tell me there will be a fix coming for this soon.

I wish I had the option to roll back to the previous software version.


----------



## ToxMox (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup same thing happening to me since the new update. Came home from work the last two days and no video when I turned on the TV and receiver.


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

Touching the green light on the front of the Roamio does nothing, in fact there is no button whatsoever on it.

I thought maybe there was a touch sensitive button under the green light or red recording lights but no luck.

Instead I found I can pull the HDMI cable out of the Roamio, wait 5 or 10 seconds before plugging it back in, and the video output resumes.

Kind of ridiculous to have to do this just to get video output but I guess it works for now.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

waxon said:


> Touching the green light on the front of the Roamio does nothing, in fact there is no button whatsoever on it.
> 
> I thought maybe there was a touch sensitive button under the green light or red recording lights but no luck.
> 
> ...


Do you have a Pro or Plus? Maybe the OTA model doesn't have a sleep button on it.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm having the same problem. Roamio Pro going through a Pioneer elite receiver and Xbox one. Everything was fine until the update.:down:


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

andyf said:


> Do you have a Pro or Plus? Maybe the OTA model doesn't have a sleep button on it.


Just the regular Roamio (not OTA), so not the Pro or Plus.

Sounds like only the Pro and Plus have the sleep button.


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

This is a follow-up to my post from yesterday morning, with some additional information. First, the loss of HDMI output occurs 100% of the time when I turn on the HT system after it's been off for an hour or more. Roamio Pro definitely isn't going into standby, which I've confirmed by connecting another TV to the composite output. The only thing not working is the HDMi port; picture is fine on the composite output and TiVo responds properly to all commands from the remote control.

Also, the HDMI port never wakes up properly on the first try after putting the unit into standby and waking it up again. 100% of the time, the "Waking Up" screen and subsequent live program appear either pink or green and the unit has to be put into standby and woken up a second time to get a proper color picture.

If there are any other issues due to the 20.5.6 update, I haven't noticed them yet because the HDMI problem is so glaring.


----------



## ToxMox (Feb 8, 2007)

fizzylogic said:


> This is a follow-up to my post from yesterday morning, with some additional information. First, the loss of HDMI output occurs 100% of the time when I turn on the HT system after it's been off for an hour or more. Roamio Pro definitely isn't going into standby, which I've confirmed by connecting another TV to the composite output. The only thing not working is the HDMi port; picture is fine on the composite output and TiVo responds properly to all commands from the remote control.
> 
> Also, the HDMI port never wakes up properly on the first try after putting the unit into standby and waking it up again. 100% of the time, the "Waking Up" screen and subsequent live program appear either pink or green and the unit has to be put into standby and woken up a second time to get a proper color picture.
> 
> If there are any other issues due to the 20.5.6 update, I haven't noticed them yet because the HDMI problem is so glaring.


My receiver is a Yamaha and literally exactly the same thing going on. Pink on first wake then 2nd wake video works. Was woken up by my daughter at 5am because the tv wasn't working. Very frustrated with this bug.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Hadn't read this thread til today when I turned on the TiVo and got a blank screen. I power cycled and fixed it. Glad to know there is a bandaid to just press the green circle a couple of times, but that isn't a long term solution. Has this been reported to TiVo? Was there an acknowledgement?


----------



## Dixon Butz (Mar 28, 2003)

Not seeing this issue with a Denon x4200


----------



## StEvEY5036 (Jul 9, 2003)

Just wanted to jump in and say that I am also having issues since the latest update. I also go through my Xbox One and every day it has been necessary for me to power cycle my Roamio pro to get HDMI to come through again.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

also having the same issue...not EVERY time but often...

between this and the trickplay issues i'm starting to wonder if this update was thoroughly tested...


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

Our HT displayed Roamio HDMI output normally when we powered it up this morning for the first time since the 20.5.6 update. Does this appear to be fixed for anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

fizzylogic said:


> Our HT displayed Roamio HDMI output normally when we powered it up this morning for the first time since the 20.5.6 update. Does this appear to be fixed for anyone else having the same problem?


no signal for me this morning...

they need to roll out a quick patch update soon to fix all these new issues introduced in this update...


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> Hadn't read this thread til today when I turned on the TiVo and got a blank screen. I power cycled and fixed it. Glad to know there is a bandaid to just press the green circle a couple of times, but that isn't a long term solution. Has this been reported to TiVo? Was there an acknowledgement?


I spoke to CS (OP here) and was told it was the first they've heard of it . . . hope others will report as well.

That said, I haven't had the problem recur since I called last week. Fingers crossed . . .


----------



## wheelman (Oct 21, 2015)

it's happening with my ota model after this latest update too. Any idea on a fix?


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

DrewTivo said:


> I spoke to CS (OP here) and was told it was the first they've heard of it . . . hope others will report as well.
> 
> That said, I haven't had the problem recur since I called last week. Fingers crossed . . .


First they have heard of it? That seems hard to believe 

Is there someplace specific we all need to send bug reports to?

It still happens every single time I turn the tv on, I imagine there are a huge number of people impacted by this.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

waxon said:


> First they have heard of it? That seems hard to believe
> 
> Is there someplace specific we all need to send bug reports to?
> 
> It still happens every single time I turn the tv on, I imagine there are a huge number of people impacted by this.


I've only had it happen the one time. Obviously this isn't happening to everyone or happening all the time for everyone or there would have been a bigger outcry. An intermittent problem like this is going to be hard to fix. If it is happening all the time for you, you might want to switch to component cables until the problem is fixed.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I send a remote button push via the network every hour. That seems to make the Roamio think it is in constant use and does not timeout into this state.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

I've had this problem on my mini since the update and posted in the mini section only to have one other person say that they had the problem. As far as I can discern it is relative to the model television you are using. I have a spare mini that I set up and it had the same problem after it updated. I then called Tivo help and the CS said he had heard of problems with Samsung screens, I have a Sony KDL40W600B that had a software update about 5 days ago that I had hoped would fix it but no help...
So I am now just running it through the component...


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

fizzylogic said:


> Our HT displayed Roamio HDMI output normally when we powered it up this morning for the first time since the 20.5.6 update. Does this appear to be fixed for anyone else having the same problem?


Whoops, spoke too soon! Turned on HT after lunch and got the blank screen. Required the same drill as before: Place Roamio in standbywake it up & everything's greenplace in standby againwake up a 2nd time & picture is correct.

Obviously, this isn't happening to everyone, but it's nearly 100% of the time for us!


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I've had a this happen while watching a few recordings. Screen will just go black. I press pause and change the input on the TV (panny plasma) and back to Roamio and it works.


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> I've had a this happen while watching a few recordings. Screen will just go black. I press pause and change the input on the TV (panny plasma) and back to Roamio and it works.


Andy, this new behavior we're seeing on our unit is definitely something different from what you described. In our case, it is a matter of the HDMI port going dormant after the AVR & TV have been turned off for awhile, and failing to activate when the home theater is powered back up. We always leave the TiVo fully-on; in fact, I didn't even know it had a standby mode until I started researching this bug here on the Community Forums.

I was momentarily surprised the other day when TiVo's picture came on by itself after watching a Blu-ray, but then I realized it was because we hadn't switched the HT system off. Instead, I had used "Activity" on the Harmony remote to switch from TiVo to Blu-ray, then back to TiVo again.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

waxon said:


> First they have heard of it? That seems hard to believe
> 
> Is there someplace specific we all need to send bug reports to?
> 
> It still happens every single time I turn the tv on, I imagine there are a huge number of people impacted by this.


Call TiVo support and open a case.

Scott


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

From a thread re similar problems on Bolt:



NorthAlabama said:


> there are existing threads, with comments from tivo margret:
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10733219#post10733219​
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10733206#post10733206​


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Actually the Bolt thread describing this issue is here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534258


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are experiencing this, please do the following:

1. Press LIVE TV (to be sure you are in Live TV) and then enter 777 CLEAR and then 911 CLEAR
2. Switch the input on the TV to another device, and then back to TiVo

Please email [email protected] with the subject "Black screen after idle" and the following information:

1. Your TSN
2. The date/time you entered the codes specified above
3. Whether switching inputs on your TV restored the video
4. The make/model of your TV

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Thanks. Will do. It'll be tomorrow morning.


----------



## ToxMox (Feb 8, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this, please do the following:
> 
> 1. Press LIVE TV (to be sure you are in Live TV) and then enter 777 CLEAR and then 911 CLEAR
> 2. Switch the input on the TV to another device, and then back to TiVo
> ...


Sent my info this morning.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Got a firmware update yesterday for my Sony TV and this morning the issue didn't happen. Will keep watching for this.


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

I sent mine in this morning as well. No firmware update for my Sony.


----------



## pacor (Dec 26, 2001)

I have the same issue with my Roamio Plus and my Sony Bravia XBR55X850C. It started last week. I didn't realized there was a software update, but I suspected it must be something like that since it has been working fine since I bought the TV. I called TIVO support and apparently they were not aware of the issue, since they told me different things to try, nothing like what it is described in this post. I have being messing with it for days and finally I switched my TIVO from being directly connected to the TV, to be connected to my Onkyo receiver and the seem to fix it. I tried last night connecting it back to the TV and did the same thing. I was about to call TIVO back, when I decided to look in the forum. Glad that I found out I'm not the only one and this seems like a software issue and hopefully they fix it. I will try tomorrow what TIVO Margret mentioned and see how it goes.


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

This is infuriating. I don't want to have to unplug my Roamio every time I want to watch TV. Has anyone from TiVo acknowledged this and committed to fix it?


----------



## Mako (Sep 22, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this, please do the following:
> 
> 1. Press LIVE TV (to be sure you are in Live TV) and then enter 777 CLEAR and then 911 CLEAR
> 2. Switch the input on the TV to another device, and then back to TiVo
> ...


Sent in my info. Thanks for your help!


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

Just sent my info.


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

So, has anyone heard back from TiVo since entering the codes and emailing TiVoMargret?

Has the HDMI issue been resolved for anyone, or are some of us still having to "standby-wake-standby-wake" our Roamio every time we turn on our TV/AVR?

Just thought I'd check before opening a trouble ticket with TiVo.


----------



## kopsis (Dec 17, 2015)

I've heard nothing since.

I have found that if I put Tivo into Standby _before_ powering off my A/V receiver and TV and then power on the TV and A/V receiver _before_ waking Tivo from Standby, it will come out of standby with a good picture. Still a pain, but faster than doing the double-standby-shuffle.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

This is still happening? I bought my Roamio in February, 2015 and have had this issue since then when using HDMI out to my receiver or direct to my TV. The only way I've been able to get it not to happen was to switch to using Component out to the receiver (or TV). Tivo support is aware of this issue as I've been oin contact with them periodically, they even said they were escalating the issue, then I never heard back from them again. I just connected the HDMI for output today, so we'll see what happens when I get up tomorrow.
I can verify that the Roamio is till running when it displays this symptoms, as my Mini still works.


----------



## DBRADSHER (Mar 19, 2003)

My Tivo's both need to be reset each night - any update on this?


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

Well after switching back to HDMI, my Tivo appeared to be hung this morning when I turned on my TV & Receiver. However, switching the inputs on the receiver to something else & back to the Tivo seemed to "revive" it.
On another note, I purchased this awhile back, as I had read that it "fixes" the HDMI signal for the Tivo. It's inline now, so we'll see how it goes over the next day or so.
http://amzn.com/B00J4D3RTU

12/23/2015
Happy to say that the HDMI issue did not occur this AM, it's possible that the HDMI splitter I mentioned above may have "fixed" the issue. I'll report back if it rears it's ugly head again.

1/6/2016
Happy to report back that I have not had any issues with this since putting the above mentioned HDMI splitter in place.


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got an email from TiVo that they have a fix and enrolled me in a short beta test.


----------



## ToxMox (Feb 8, 2007)

gardiner said:


> Just got an email from TiVo that they have a fix and enrolled me in a short beta test.


Got the same email.


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

Ditto, although the email describes a symptom that I don't recall seeing anyone mention on this or similar threads: _resolution not supported message on your TV upon waking up from an idle state_.

We're just getting the black screen and a few other weird symptoms, but no such message appearing on the TV.


----------



## OdepiTy (Oct 29, 2003)

For the *two* nice people that posted above me; who did you contact about this issue to get the beta firmware/email? 

This has been a huge pain for me.


----------



## ToxMox (Feb 8, 2007)

OdepiTy said:


> For the *two* nice people that posted above me; who did you contact about this issue to get the beta firmware/email?
> 
> This has been a huge pain for me.


I sent the email TiVoMargret asked for. See here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10735115#post10735115


----------



## fizzylogic (Jan 23, 2006)

ToxMox said:


> I sent the email TiVoMargret asked for. See here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10735115#post10735115


Ditto.


----------



## tivowiz (Aug 3, 2002)

as a followup, as previously posted I have two fixes for this, that worked for me anyways. Use Component out, or, get a HDMI "Box" as I listed a little previously, both work like a charm for me. 
Contacting TIVo support is a great idea, so they know people are still having issues, but, the 2-3 responses of "We're working on it", "we've elevated the status to priority", etc, didn't produce a fix or any followup contact from them...


----------



## gardiner (Oct 12, 2011)

The beta software has resolved my issue so far. Very happy with Tivo's quick fix.


----------



## lbroadfield (Feb 7, 2000)

gardiner said:


> The beta software has resolved my issue so far. Very happy with Tivo's quick fix.


What release did you receive? (Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > System Information)


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

quattro-3-7.2015.12.22-1751 on a mini & all is well...


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

Sent email to Margret. How quickly did the beta firmware get uploaded to your TiVo?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

My Roamio is connected to an Onkyo AV box which is connected to Samsung TV. Does Margret want to know about the AV box or the TV or both?


----------



## wolfman_us (Jan 2, 2016)

I have been having this problem on one of my two Tivo Roamio, thankfully this is not the main one but the one in my office. I have been trying the things listed in the thread. I have done a software update on the Sony Bravio TV, I have changed the interface and the HDMI cable with one that I know works on another roamio and changed the physical interface. The only thing that still works is unplugging the power.

So I sent an email to Margaret with my info.


----------



## lbroadfield (Feb 7, 2000)

Did send the requested diagnostic info to TivoMargret, but no apparent change, no software update.

Still experiencing the issue.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 21, 2015)

Still happening to me. I emailed TiVoMargret the information requested 10 days ago but haven't gotten any response. Anybody have a fix yet?


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

wheelman said:


> Still happening to me. I emailed TiVoMargret the information requested 10 days ago but haven't gotten any response. Anybody have a fix yet?


Read a book?


----------



## Struble (Jan 4, 2016)

I just bought a Roamio and I, too, am having this problem. Only, it needs a hard reboot every time I turn off or switch inputs on my TV. Thought I'd just switch to component, but turns out the Roamio only does composite. Wish I would have known that before I ordered the cable. It's all very aggravating. I guess I'll go email Margaret like everyone else.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I sent my info to Margret, and just got e-mail from the TiVo Beta group telling me that a candidate fix has been scheduled to be pushed to my Roamio the next time it does a daily update.

Which I can actually get, since TiVo and Comcast have sorted out what what causing TiVo guide updates in the SF Bay Area over Comcast Internet to fail since Dec 29. (Discussed in Help subforum.) It turns out that neither side did anything to cause the problem; another ISP that connects to the Comcast network in San Jose did something that was causing MTU (packet size) issues between the TiVo box and the TiVo servers.


----------



## threxel (May 6, 2004)

I am having a similar issue to everyone else here, but I am also experiencing loss of sound at times too.

Equipment:
Panasonic TH-58PZ800U
Onyko TX-NR838
Tivo Romio Pro

Having issues with the HDMI shutting down when using Youtube app, will have to change videos to get it start up signal again.
Same issue with PLEX, have to stop current video and start another one, then go back to the video I want to watch, sometimes have to try and use the live tv or tivo button to get it to come back with video at all.

Will also turn off when changing tuners, will have to cycle through them to get it to start again at times.
Sometimes, like others, will not display after waking up.

**Other times sound will stop all together while video is fine, will have to turn receiver on or off depending to get the sound to restart, as changing tuners will not restore sound. I don't recall this happening using an app. I use the passive video pass-though to watch TV without the Receiver at times because not everything needs 5.1.

I will email Margret if it happens again, was wondering if I was the only one experiencing the app and sound issues?

Thank you
Joe


----------



## wolfman_us (Jan 2, 2016)

My issue has been resolved with the beta software.


----------



## arex (Oct 18, 2007)

I sent the requested info to Margret on 12/29 and just received an e-mail advising that the beta software (20.5.6.RC21) should be uploaded to my Roamio by 6:00 p.m. PST tonight unless I force a connection and reboot sooner. Hopefully it does the trick!


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

arex said:


> I sent the requested info to Margret on 12/29 and just received an e-mail advising that the beta software (20.5.6.RC21) should be uploaded to my Roamio by 6:00 p.m. PST tonight unless I force a connection and reboot sooner. Hopefully it does the trick!


I got the same email, but still not getting the new software after many forced network connections both last night and this morning.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I got mine the same day we all got the eMail. And it fixed the HDMI problem for me.



arex said:


> I sent the requested info to Margret on 12/29 and just received an e-mail advising that the beta software (20.5.6.RC21) should be uploaded to my Roamio by 6:00 p.m. PST tonight unless I force a connection and reboot sooner. Hopefully it does the trick!


The email I got said our TiVos would be "mapped" by 6 PM; after that forcing a connection and a reboot would install the package, otherwise one might expect a 48 hour delay to get the update on your TiVo. Did you get a different message?


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> I got mine the same day we all got the eMail. And it fixed the HDMI problem for me.
> 
> The email I got said our TiVos would be "mapped" by 6 PM; after that forcing a connection and a reboot would install the package, otherwise one might expect a 48 hour delay to get the update on your TiVo. Did you get a different message?


I got the same email, and quattro came down that way, but RC21 refuses to.


----------



## arex (Oct 18, 2007)

ej42137 said:


> The email I got said our TiVos would be "mapped" by 6 PM; after that forcing a connection and a reboot would install the package, otherwise one might expect a 48 hour delay to get the update on your TiVo. Did you get a different message?


No, you're correct. It said it would would be "mapped." I was able to force a connection and reboot and I got the update without any issues.

HDMI problem solved! Now I can delete the PwrToggle button I added to my Harmony remote to address the issue. Thanks, TiVo!

Now if only Google was as responsive in fixing the recently introduced Android bug that makes my Bluetooth headset unusable with my Nexus phone...



chrispitude said:


> I got the same email, and quattro came down that way, but RC21 refuses to.


Did you restart your TiVo after forcing the connection? What does it say when it connects to the TiVo service?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Has anyone who got the quattro-3-7.2015.12.22-1751 patch release subsequently received the beta software (20.5.6.RC21)? I haven't, despite getting the e-mail and doing the usual manual and several scheduled guide updates. No "restart pending" in sight, and info page still shows the quattro release.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

CharlesH said:


> Has anyone who got the quattro-3-7.2015.12.22-1751 patch release subsequently received the beta software (20.5.6.RC21)? I haven't, despite getting the e-mail and doing the usual manual and several scheduled guide updates. No "restart pending" in sight, and info page still shows the quattro release.


Got quattro immediately, also still waiting for RC21 despite getting the email about it a few days ago. I've been obsessively forcing connections over the last few days, with no luck.


----------



## MrPlastic (Apr 27, 2008)

I got the email about 20.5.6.RC21 but haven't seen it so far. Been forcing a connection several times day. At least I got quattro...


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

CharlesH said:


> Has anyone who got the quattro-3-7.2015.12.22-1751 patch release subsequently received the beta software (20.5.6.RC21)? I haven't, despite getting the e-mail and doing the usual manual and several scheduled guide updates. No "restart pending" in sight, and info page still shows the quattro release.


I got e-mail from the TiVo beta team today (Jan 12) saying that there were problems with the 20.5.6.RC21 release, at least as concerns those who got the quattro release, so those with quattro will stay on it for a while.


----------



## Red NSX (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the same general problem, but my Sharp Aquos TV actually locks up and goes into an alarm mode. Emailed Margret First noticed problem on 1/17/16.


----------



## Red NSX (Jul 11, 2013)

Update: Tivo diagnosed my problem as a hardware failure. To get to that point, it took 5 separate customer support interactions. Each taking at least 24 hours between them. Then they wanted to charge me $50 shipping to return their in warranty Roamio. After vocalizing my disappointment with them, the manager waived the fee. I am still awaiting the promised shipping label after 24 hours of waiting.

Until now, I have always had great customer service. This has been quite the ordeal.


----------



## dave_novak (Apr 24, 2010)

I am having a similar issue. I emailed Margret Schmidt end of last week to get the RC21 update and, though things are somewhat improved, I'm still having the same issue.

My issues are as follows:

TiVo Central ALWAYS works fine
Random "HDMI connection not permitted" error during playback or while watching live TV.
After such an error I can always hit the TiVo button to go back to TiVo Central
It doesn't matter what show/channel I'm watching for this error to happen
Last night my TiVo lost connection during playback, got confused/hung, and spontaneously rebooted
Also experiencing brief (1 second) audio dropouts from time to time during playback or live TV
I have a TiVo Roamio Pro that is connect directly to a Samsung 4K UN60JS7000FXZA via HDMI. My TiVo video settings specify 1080p (60 fps) only (no others). From what I have read, this Samsung model is HDMI 2.2 compliant. This seems to be a similar TV to what others are reporting as well. I have turned off Anynet+ on the TV, which seems to have made no difference.

Any other suggestions? This is extremely frustrating! I'm a 15-year TiVo owner and have never seen issues this bad before. I don't want to lose faith in TiVo, but they need to give me something to believe in!


----------



## mackinra (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm also having this problem as I mentioned here: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=516672#21


----------



## ToastyZ71 (Sep 27, 2013)

Anybody know if a fix was rolled out system wide yet, or just the limited beta? I just stumbled across this thread. I was having issues with the Tivo not handshaking correctly with my receiver/TV after coming out of standby, so I just leave the Tivo on all of the time. Would be nice to go back to standby use.


----------



## dave_novak (Apr 24, 2010)

UPDATE: As some have suggested, I switched ports (from HDMI1 to HDMI2) just over a week ago and have not seen the problem since! I have no idea as to why that would fix anything, but it seems to have worked in my case. Just glad to have a stable TiVo again!


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

dave_novak said:


> UPDATE: As some have suggested, I switched ports (from HDMI1 to HDMI2) just over a week ago and have not seen the problem since! I have no idea as to why that would fix anything, but it seems to have worked in my case. Just glad to have a stable TiVo again!


Well? How's it going now?

I'm still having to switch between inputs before the TV will recognize the HDMI/Tivo signal. Moving the Tivo to HDMI2 would be a simple cure.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump. Sorry but I'm still having this issue and want a fix. Anyone?


----------



## dave_novak (Apr 24, 2010)

Old Hickory said:


> Well? How's it going now?
> 
> I'm still having to switch between inputs before the TV will recognize the HDMI/Tivo signal. Moving the Tivo to HDMI2 would be a simple cure.


I'm still problem-free after having switched from HDMI1 to HDMI2. Of course having RC21 is also a prerequisite. I'm just glad the fix is holding!


----------



## waxon (Sep 13, 2014)

Any news on when the fix for this is going to roll out?

Seems like it is taking forever.

I got the RC21 update a few weeks ago but it didn't really change anything for me, I still have no input/black screen about 80-90% of the time when I turn the tv on.

Hopefully this will be taken care of soon, it has been over 2 months


----------



## jamie6891 (Mar 4, 2016)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this, please do the following:
> 
> 1. Press LIVE TV (to be sure you are in Live TV) and then enter 777 CLEAR and then 911 CLEAR
> 2. Switch the input on the TV to another device, and then back to TiVo
> ...


I sent you an email with the information in your post at the beginning of March 2016. Do you think you could help us with our black screen problem?


----------

